# Now Playing



## Xenmasterqwerty (Jan 3, 2009)

Post games you are currently playing here.

Far Cry 2: my first time through, it's repetitive but fun
Dead Space: just finished my second run
Unreal Tournament 3: always playing on and off
Fallout 3: finished main story, but I'll probably go back to explore


----------



## pheonix (Jan 3, 2009)

I think there's a thread like this but whatever.

7th saga, crystalis,(need one more item) guilty gear X2,(need memory card to save gameXD) Tekken5,(lost memory card gotta do everything again lol) starfox adventures. there's more but I'm not in a thinking mood to list them all.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 3, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I think there's a thread like this in three frags but whatever.
> 
> 7th saga, crystalis,(need one more item) guilty gear X2,(need memory card to save gameXD) Tekken5,(lost memory card gotta do everything again lol) starfox adventures. there's more but I'm not in a thinking mood to list them all.


SSBB?

oh yeah, I recently played SFA too xD
t'was fun

I'm only playing SSBB nowadays, I suffer from a lack of new games, but I think I'll play Paper Mario once again
or Twilight Princess, dunno


----------



## pheonix (Jan 3, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> SSBB?



oops, add that to my list. Brain is elsewhere atm.


----------



## Sernion (Jan 3, 2009)

Baldur's gate 2 (Posted this game on the last thread and I am still playing it. Its just that awesome.)
Guild Wars

Edit:Oh and isn't this more like Forum Games?


----------



## pheonix (Jan 3, 2009)

Sernion said:


> Edit:Oh and isn't this more like Forum Games?



No not really, people can actually turn this into an intelligent conversation about different games. Wouldn't doubt it's move though.

Way of the Samurai, best 5 bucks I ever spent on a game.


----------



## Werevixen (Jan 3, 2009)

Fallout 3, Fallout 3, Fallout 3, Fallout 3 and Fallout 3.


----------



## WolfTailz (Jan 3, 2009)

Guitar Hero: Aerosmith
Cronicles Of Narnia

and that is about it. I want Okami but I am poor and not too big of a gamer...


----------



## Lukar (Jan 3, 2009)

Sonic the Hedgehog (360) - Currently playing through Sonic's story, and am in the Tropical Jungle. I'm gonna play Shadow's story after I beat Sonic's, then Silver's.

Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts (360) - Not playing it much, but right now I'm on the first act of the Logbox 720.

Call of Duty 2 (360) - Beaten the single player campaign on Easy difficulty, currently working my way through all difficulties.

The Legend of Spyro: Dawn of the Dragon (360) - Not playing it much, but right now, I'm in the Burned Lands.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 3, 2009)

Mirror's Edge-
In a mall, have to get on the roof, swing on a pole, go across, but keep getting killed.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 3, 2009)

Mario Kart Wii. It's fuuunnnn...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 3, 2009)

Bomber man


----------



## Lukar (Jan 3, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> Mirror's Edge-
> In a mall, have to get on the roof, swing on a pole, go across, but keep getting killed.



Is it any good? I may get it if I can get it in one of my local stores (i.e., not online, but still a store like GameStop) at a low-ish price.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 3, 2009)

Call of Duty 4.


----------



## fangborn (Jan 3, 2009)

left 4 dead
fallout 3 
orange box
gears of war 2 
world of warcraft


----------



## Tycho (Jan 4, 2009)

Ultima Online, Animal Crossing: Wild World, and NetHack.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jan 4, 2009)

Counter-strike source, yup even after 4 years im not getting bored XD


----------



## kylr23 (Jan 4, 2009)

Mirrors Edge *betten the main story hoping to do the trail runs and such.

Fall out 3 *making my way to the radio station.

Dead space: I forgot where I am atm XD

Rollercoaster tycoon 3: Working on a new ride called Synergy *no not based on the hl2 co op mod.


----------



## Ginakki (Jan 4, 2009)

The Legend of Zelda, The Legend of Zelda 2, Lost Kingdoms, Morrowind.


----------



## Nikolai (Jan 4, 2009)

Gran Turismo 5: Prologue.

It's beautiful.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 4, 2009)

Left 4 Dead.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jan 4, 2009)

dissidia Final Fantasy


----------



## Lukar (Jan 4, 2009)

WhiteHowl said:


> dissidia Final Fantasy



Dude, you got Dissidia? =D I fucking envy you. How is it?


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 4, 2009)

WhiteHowl said:


> Dissidia Final Fantasy



OoO


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 4, 2009)

Final Fantasy XII
<3


----------



## Laze (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm sort of juggling between between _Animal Crossing Let's Go To The City_ and_ Little Big Planet_. 

To be fair though, I'm itching for _Super Street Fighter Turbo II HD Remix_ to be released for the Playstation Store, and then it'll be that until my eyes roll out of my skull and into my lap.


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm currently juggling between Kirby's Dream Land 3 and a second playthrough of both Tales of Symphonia and Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy Kong's Quest.  I switch over to Mario Kart Wii or Super Smash Bros. Brawl when I want to play online.

...I need more Wii games.  XD

Oh yeah, and I just got Kirby Super Star Ultra not too long ago.  But I'm stuck at Milky Way Wishes since my touch screen's dead.  .__.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 4, 2009)

I started a new game of Twilight Princess this early afternoon <3


----------



## Tycho (Jan 4, 2009)

Laze said:


> I'm sort of juggling between between *Animal Crossing Let's Go To The City* and_ Little Big Planet_.



Is that the name they're using for City Folk that side of the pond?


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 4, 2009)

Guitar Hero 2 and 3
Halo 3
CoD2
WoW (occasionally)
Fable II
Oblivion (RARELY)


----------



## Laze (Jan 4, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Is that the name they're using for City Folk that side of the pond?


 
Yep.

It's a terrible tagline isn't it?


----------



## xiath (Jan 4, 2009)

Meh, the only game I have been playing recently is Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time.  I want to see if I can finish it in three sittings.  

I made it through the young link part and some how still have my sanity after that damn owl in the first sitting...  

and on the second sitting I only made it through the Forrest temple and only just got to the boulder room in the fire temple. due to having to go somewhere that I was not aware of.

So I will not pick it up again until I have a free day.

Then I want to try to see if I can do it with the master quest version too.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 4, 2009)

C&C3 to freshen up my memory. Left 4 Dead from time to time. 

I'm pondering replaying Mafia or Fallout.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm not really playing anything atm. All of my games are boring right now. =/

I need to get World at War...


----------



## sdm42393 (Jan 4, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts Re: Chain of Memories


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 4, 2009)

Playing some StarFox and the StarFox 2 beta on the emulator.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 4, 2009)

I was playing Chrono Trigger DS for the past week or so, but now that I finished that game up for like the 11th time, I'm moving on to a another rereleased SNES classic: Final Fantasy VI.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm playing Runesc- 

I mean, Halo3


----------



## Tycho (Jan 4, 2009)

Oryxe said:


> *I'm playing Runesc- *
> 
> I mean, Halo3



I HEARD THAT!

BURN THE HERETIC! BURN HIM! (We've got high Fire Starting skill!)


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

*uses his 99 agility skill to evade the angry crowd of nerds*


----------



## Keybearer (Jan 4, 2009)

GTA4 - Still on the first island, just been messing around with the newer features. Always fun =3
GHWT - Just general "play random song...move to next" etc with some career mode thrown inbetween.
Sonic '06 -Going through the stories, about 70% in Sonic's, 10-ish% in Silver's and not started Shadow's yet.
Sonic Unleashed - Finished the story and everything, just mainly replaying levels for fun and going for the missing achievements, getting S Ranks etc.

Fun, huh?


----------



## Lukar (Jan 5, 2009)

sdm42393 said:


> Kingdom Hearts Re: Chain of Memories



DOOD. I love Re:CoM. <3

EDIT: I'm "playing" the demo disk that comes with the January 2009 issue of the USA Official Xbox Magazine. HOW THE HELL DO I GET THE LEFT 4 DEAD GAMERPICS. D=


----------



## pheonix (Jan 5, 2009)

Lemon_Panda said:


> Final Fantasy XII
> <3



Are you serious? It was okay but <3 it is a bit much.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 5, 2009)

Sonic for Gamecube


----------



## CalicoKitteh (Jan 5, 2009)

Animal Crossing WW for DS
Harvest Moon DS Cute for DS
Animal Crossing City Folk for Wii


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 5, 2009)

Right now it's either Gladius for the GameCube and/or Oblivion for the 360.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 5, 2009)

Call of Duty 4


----------

